# Decisions, decisions... 36, single and a very diminished ovarian reserve.



## DiddyDee (May 27, 2013)

Hello everyone

I'm a newbie to this site and am hoping to get to grips with it soon!

I'm in a bit of a dilemma.  I'm 36, single and found out 8 months ago that I have a diminished ovarian reserve.  I've never tried to get pregnant naturally, so it's all come as a bit of a shock that my time is running out especially as there is no man on the scene! My amh is 0.6pmol, AFC varies between 5 and 10 and my day 3 FSH is 6.6.  Tubes are fine.  I've been taking Chinese herbs and acupuncture for nearly 6 months which thankfully has lowered my very high day 3 E2 level.  All in all, I've been doing what I can to get my body and hopefully my eggs into a better shape and I'm now ready to try.

But...I have sought various opinions from docs both here and in Denmark where I plan to get treatment and I've managed to confuse and scare myself to death in the process.  One of my main issues is how best to spend my limited budget (c.£6-£7k) to give myself the best possible chance with my own eggs. 

I don't know whether to try IVF even though I've been told that with my zero amh level I'm unlikely to get many, if any, eggs or to try a few rounds of IUI (unmedicated as I ovulate every month)?  I wondered if any of you guys have faced a similar predicament and what you opted for in the end.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Eymet (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Diddy Dee

I'm in a similar position to you. My amh is 0.07 though, so really very very low. I tried 5 IUI's over 6 months in Denmark and I also have a positive reading with the ovulation test every month and fairly regular 27 day cycle. 
I had no joy at all with IUI's and am now starting my first modified IVF tomorrow. Tomorrow is my first scan of the cycle so it should be interesting and hopefully it'll be ok and can start injecting tomorrow night. 
I am doing modified IVF as this is recommended for low amh levels. It is basically less medication/stimulation over a shorter time period and they hope to get 2 or possibly 3 eggs max. 
I wish I'd gone straight to IVF in my case, but it is all a learning process..

Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## DiddyDee (May 27, 2013)

Hi Eymet

Thanks so much for your reply.  I'll send you a pm.

D


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi DiddyDee
Welcome! Please excuse my speedy reply but I just wanted to say that if I had my time again I would go straight to the Serum clinic in Athens. I had treatment in the UK that could never have worked because typically in the UK they don't do the groundwork, checking out that your uterus is a nice hospitable place for a baby. In Athens they do a lot of preparation so that when you actually go ahead and have treatment you have a really good chance of success. 
I think I'm right in saying that for 4000 euros you can have two cycles of IVF at Serum. That would leave you with some to spare if you need a hysteroscopy or any other preliminary treatments. Having had a hysteroscopy in a Greek hospital and a scan at Serum, I'd say that the quality and standards are generally higher than the clinics I've seen in the UK (certainly much better than the first clinic I went to in the UK!). The hospital was better than any hospital I've seen in the UK, both private and NHS.
Good luck! Please think of this as just food for thought.
Txx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello DiddyDee,

I agree with Tommi on UK clinics, I'd bypass and go abroad.  Serum is where I'd go in your shoes because they are proactive and get results.  You may have more luck with an IUI, medicated or not but defo with trigger.  Good news is your eggs are probably in better shape than if you were older.   It's a rotten shock.  Acupuncture is great and have you been doing any other supplements?  You can get treatment within your burget abroad, take heart.  You can get a telephone consult with Serum, it's easier than you think.  And we're all here to pitch in with tips.  Have you checked out poor responders board on FF?  Might be a good place to chuck up a post too.

Good luck!!!
Diesy


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi DiddyDee 

You're going to get so many different opinions on here that your brain is going to be fried!

I disagree with the others about going straight to an overseas clinic. There are some brilliant Uk clinics and I found having treatment overseas on my own to be quite stressful at times. And my the time you've factored in the cost of air fares and hotel accommodation the saving is not that great (if at all) 

In your shoes I would at least try a few cycles of iui - it's much cheaper than IVF and far less invasive and quite a lot of the clinics do packages - 5 attempts for a set price, for example. 
One of my regrets is NOT giving iui a go and jumping straight to IVF.

Have you looked into what you may be entitled to on the NHS?


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Violette I don't believe the NHS treat single women. 
xA


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Depends on your PCT - some do.


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Violette I don't know what you mean by PCT.  
Also would love to know what clinics you rate for the UK for singles. I personally had a very bad experience with UK clinics being assembly line and unfocused in their approach.
xA


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

alexine - Primary Care Trust 

I needed treatment with donor eggs and therefore I had to go abroad because, at the time, the waiting lists in the Uk were way too long. 
But it sounds like DiddyDee intends to try with her own eggs.

But I know single women who speak highly of the Lister Hospital and CRM 

Personally I thought Serum were terrible - yet it seems to have almost a cult following status on here. Horses for courses I guess!


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Violet - I'd be really interested to hear why you thought Serum was terrible. I'm not sure it has a cult status on here - I think people just rate it highly because they get such good results. But you're the second person I've heard who didn't like it. As you say, it really is horses for courses!
Txx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a wonderful clinic here in Wales, CRGW. Unfortunately it was the cost that drove me abroad but their service was amazing and I have every intention of using them in future if I need to. I did try some of the larger clinics here but I didn't feel the same connection.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck for test day Pollita!    
Txx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, here's my 10p on costs which is why I went abroad.  My local clinic costs over 2.5k for IUI because you have to purchase donor and they charge a pregnancy slot (1k).  I wasn't aware that some clinics don't have this cost and you could get IUI for £800 some places south.  My costs to go abroad were about £800 but I had to buy the donor on top but still cheaper than doing it here.  Maybe do a spreadsheet of costs if that helps.  Yes the scans add up, the flights, remember I am 4 flights away from anywhere sensible but that was pretty much my total cost.  Yes it's a pain in the neck going abroad but then my local clinic are irresponsible imo.

If you can get to London for IUI maybe do a 3 IUI option at The Lister (?), is that the one I'm thinking of?  I agree you want the most stress free method but sometimes cost is the biggest stress (this is me right now     ) and therefor going abroad can be a good option.

Lovely to see a range of options being presented!  Ah, we're a knowlegdable lot...I'm sure I could do a Phd in Single Mother by Choice, well up to the motherhood bit.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Tommi

Prob best I don't go into that on here...never tends to end well!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Tommi said:


> Good luck for test day Pollita!
> Txx


Thanks Tommi!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies pct don't exist anymore in the new landscape of the NHS since 1/4/13- the equivalent is the CCG made up of GP commissioners hence your GP support is key if your trying cycles on NHS.
Top results for ivf nationally are generally all private clinics ARGC, the Lister, CRGH, CARE in Nottingham also consider Zita West with Dr George Ndweke who used to be at CARE in Nottingham.ive been to 9 London clinics and never needed a Gp referral all self referrals.

Violet - interesting to hear your views on Serum - do you mind sharing why as you say you only hear good things there - I've cycled once with them.
Good luck


----------



## DiddyDee (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Thank you very much for your responses - they've really helped.  I've decided to give Serum a try and have a call booked with them this week.  They've suggested natural cycle IVF which I feel comfortable about and, of course, the cost is less eye-watering.  

It's been difficult wrestling with this decision on my own, but I feel I've made some headway in the past week.  Thanks again for your supportive and helpful messages.

I wish you all the best of luck in your journeys.

DiddyDee x


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck DiddyDee!    
Txx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

All the very best of luck to you DD! 
  
xxA


----------

